# Workout for Wife



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I was hoping some of the ladies here could give me some ideas to help my wife put together a workout to lose weight overall but specifically around her waist and thighs. We joined a gym and she seems motivated, but she just doesn't know where to start. And I think she's getting bored of the treadmill. 

Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Has she considered some PT sessions? She can do them solo or the two of you together.

A PT is a good way to start as they will teach you about the other equipment and plans then she can have more confidence to use the whole gym.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Good idea. I'll ask her about it tonight when we go. I'm not sure if she'll be into the idea, but I won't know until I ask.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a huge believer in resistance and/or weight training. Circuits are a good way to go if you are easily bored. Squats, lunges, planks, shoulder press, bicep curls in sets of twelve. Then four minutes of high intensity cardio. Repeat three or four times.

I do the same circuit for a few weeks then I switch to a new one. I try to hit each major muscle group during the circuit.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Losing fat is all about a calorie deficit...so her diet needs to change, and then she'll lose fat. If she works out consistently, but doesn't have a good diet, she will not see fat loss at the rate she desires. And cross fit, plyometrics, weight lifting...with cardio a few days per week, will assist with leaning out and gaining lean muscle mass. My fiance and I very much into fitness - finding something you love to do at the gym or outdoors will help her stick with a good plan.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Good idea. I'll ask her about it tonight when we go. I'm not sure if she'll be into the idea, but I won't know until I ask.


IME it really can be a good way to go. Personally I am not into the gym, it is more of a necessary evil lol but after having some PT sessions my results are much better.
Some weight bearing exercise makes a huge difference than simply going on the treadmill.

Another way might be to change up her routine on the treadmill. I start each session now with 7 - 10 mins on the treadmill as opposed to the 15-20 mins I used to do (be I didn't know much about the rest of the equipment). I do 5 mins on the steepest incline which is 15% at my gym, really gets the heart rate going, then back down to a few mins at 0% then onto a weights/equipment workout.
Even just changing how I use the treadmill has helped.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Have her calculate her TDEE with one of the online calculators. Have her track all calories with myfitnesspal. She'll need to keep those calories under the TDEE or she won't succeed.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> I'm a huge believer in resistance and/or weight training. Circuits are a good way to go if you are easily bored. Squats, lunges, planks, shoulder press, bicep curls in sets of twelve. Then four minutes of high intensity cardio. Repeat three or four times.
> 
> I do the same circuit for a few weeks then I switch to a new one. I try to hit each major muscle group during the circuit.


^I agree^

Weight training gives you the most bang for your buck, much more effective than cardio alone. 

Get her some sessions with a PT at the gym, they can give her a good routine to start with and show her proper form.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> Losing fat is all about a calorie deficit...so her diet needs to change, and then she'll lose fat. If she works out consistently, but doesn't have a good diet, she will not see fat loss at the rate she desires. And cross fit, plyometrics, weight lifting...with cardio a few days per week, will assist with leaning out and gaining lean muscle mass. My fiance and I very much into fitness - finding something you love to do at the gym or outdoors will help her stick with a good plan.


Absolutely. Her body responds very well to low carb eating. She does have trouble sticking to it though. We got some low carb cook books so she can get a little more variety. Hopefully that will help.



Holland said:


> IME it really can be a good way to go. Personally I am not into the gym, it is more of a necessary evil lol but after having some PT sessions my results are much better.
> Some weight bearing exercise makes a huge difference than simply going on the treadmill.
> 
> Another way might be to change up her routine on the treadmill. I start each session now with 7 - 10 mins on the treadmill as opposed to the 15-20 mins I used to do (be I didn't know much about the rest of the equipment). I do 5 mins on the steepest incline which is 15% at my gym, really gets the heart rate going, then back down to a few mins at 0% then onto a weights/equipment workout.
> Even just changing how I use the treadmill has helped.





kristin2349 said:


> ^I agree^
> 
> Weight training gives you the most bang for your buck, much more effective than cardio alone.
> 
> Get her some sessions with a PT at the gym, they can give her a good routine to start with and show her proper form.


A PT makes sense. I think she needs confidence to try different things. And I don't think she thinks I know what I'm doing. :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Just make sure her personal trainer is a woman.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

First of all, you can't spot reduce fat. It is going to lose globally.

Diet is the absolute most important factor. Do some research about IIFYM. It takes planning but it is generally something that most people can stick with. You just have to properly plan your meals, but there is flexibility in it.

Also, tell her not to be afraid of strength training. She will not get bulky and look like a man just by weight lifting. If she isn't on male hormones, she will not get excessive muscle.


----------

